# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello guys Im new to Excel and Excel Forum. I have started learning Excel VBA

## Thiruvengatam

Hello Guys,

I have started learning Excel VBA - with no knowledge of Excel.

Please help me with this.

----------


## vlady

Welcome to the forum, happy learning vba.

----------

